# seeding with springtails and isopods?



## ManlyHeart (Sep 8, 2014)

I am building my first vivarium. I would like to know how long it takes for springtails and isopods to take before you put in frogs? Don't want to put the frogs in before the microfauna are established.


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

i have been told a month.


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm also in the process of my first terrarium build. I seeded with springs a couple weeks ago and they seem to have taken well. It has been less than a month for me. Probably 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ManlyHeart (Sep 8, 2014)

a book I read said 3 to 4 weeks. Thank you for confirming that. I will see how they take in my vivarium and then buy my frog. I want the vivarium to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

i know how to get springtails out of the culture but with isopods do you just them shake off a piece of potato or whatever


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

You also have to take the size of your tank and the type of frog that is going into the tank into account. For example, if you are putting Terribilis in the tank you could put them in after the frogs are already in the tank as Terribilis won't pay any attention to the springtails but if you are putting Pumilio in the tank, you would ideally want to establish a large springtail population before adding frogs. And even then, Pumilio will decimate even a large springtail population in a fairly short amount of time.


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

i put a starter culture of giant orange isos, dalmation isos(same size), and a large species of springtails been in there since the last hamburg reptile show(about a month ago) no issues and they are booming...just put 2 terribilis in last night after the white plains show...so well see


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I seeded my Terribilis tank about a month before I introduced my frogs with several types of springtails and isopods. They don't eat any of the microfauna (with the exception of the large P. pruinosus isopods) because they are too small. So needless to say the microfauna population is BOOMING in my Terribilis tank (it's a 90 gallon tank too). So much so that they have broken down the leaf litter in the tank MUCH faster than I expected (almost gone in a matter of 4 months or so). I'm even considering removing some because the population has skyrocketed. So take that into consideration when seeding your tank. If I weren't concerned with cross-contamination I would remove the Terribilis for a few days and let my Pumilio have field day in their tank! (No I'm not actually doing this)


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

I got some really good advice on this via PM from one of the DB vets on this. Use 3 or 4 weeks as a "guideline". 

What you really want to see is springs and Iso's all over the leaf litter when you turn pieces over. That's when the viv is ready...

I am currently on "fauna watch" with my first viv, and trying not to explode with impatience


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Remember to QT your frogs before placing them in their final home.
You should QT for at least 30 days, so when you purchase the frog is probably the best time to seed the vivarium. That gives the microfauna 30 days to establish themselves. Don't forget to feed the little buggers, they can survive on leaf litter but will really establish well when fed fungus items like mushroom or yeast. There are commercially available products to feed your bugs as well. Check some of our sponsors and make an informed decision.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

What are the techniques you use to seed an already planted viv?

When I was building it, I added springtails every few layers of substrate, and had a great population growing. Then I had to CO2 bomb the thing to destroy an ant invasion. It didn't entirely kill off the springtail population, and I added some more just by pouring water with them into various parts of the viv.

What would be the best way to "re-seed" when it's already planted? Should I poke a few holes into the substrate and pour them in? What if I'd like to add isopods at this point since I'm not sure those survived?

I have a thin layer of sphagnum over the ABG and some leaf litter over that. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Whenever I add any isopods/springtails I just dump em in.
Usually away from the frogs because they`ll be eaten before they hit the substrate.
I then place a mushroom slice (my personal favorite) or Bug Burger in a few different spots under the leaf litter and it`s off to the races.
It a day or two the mushroom or Bug Burger is usually covered in springs/isos. Every few months I get a couple of cultures of each and toss them in.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

gonna start a culture of both tomorrow, when should or could I pull from both to put in my tank? I guess what I am mean is i dont wanna deplete the culture too soon. I'm feeding them flies so they have a food source


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

So I have a newbie question.. I was reading an old thread on here about isopods and springtail cultures. The topic of mixed cultures came up and the consensus seemed to be that one species would outcompete the other, good old survival of the fittest. Why is that the case in a culture but not in a vivarium? Is it a matter of space & proximity?


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I usually drop isos on one side and springs on the other, I use the distilled water swish dump method with springs and with the isos I actually scoop some of their media into a corner and leave it at that, i always see springs but isos are so wily I never really see them, I have no mold or other problems, every tank is going to mold early on, mold isnt bad, it freaks people out but very few molds are harmful, 99% of molds are just molds, they break stuff down as a decomposer and than die out, that is their job. just dont throw peanuts in your tank to avoid really bad mold lol peanut mold is very deadly ...if its your typical white mold let it go, when its done doing its job its done and done


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

zimmerj said:


> So I have a newbie question.. I was reading an old thread on here about isopods and springtail cultures. The topic of mixed cultures came up and the consensus seemed to be that one species would outcompete the other, good old survival of the fittest. Why is that the case in a culture but not in a vivarium? Is it a matter of space & proximity?


Dont mix cultures, as a matter of fact as soon as you get a culture start making more! never enough and you can trade or sell excess cultures down the road


----------

